# Tout nu sous son tablier?...



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2005)

... Le gugusse violet est-il tout nu sous son tablier. That is the question...  :hein:  :hein: 







  :love: 

PS: un sujet c'est mieux non?


----------



## Deedee (30 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... Le gugusse violet est-il tout nu sous son tablier. That is the question... :hein: :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moi je vote oui, vu qu'en plus ya un mossieur derrière qui à l'air bien interessé par la question


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... Le gugusse violet est-il tout nu sous son tablier. That is the question...  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compte tenu de la saison, sous son jean sûrement en tous cas 
Et je me suis laissée dire qu'il n'était pas le seul


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Compte tenu de la saison, sous son jean sûrement en tous cas
> Et je me suis laissée dire qu'il n'était pas le seul



   des noms des noms....


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2005)

mado : on a dit qu'on ne disait rien au sujet de notre vie privé... et pis tu les aimes mes 501, non ?


----------



## golf (30 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi cette question alors que tout le monde connaît la réponse : les cléricaux n'ont rien, nada


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cette question alors que tout le monde connaît la réponse : les cléricaux n'ont rien, nada



Recoupement des sources, vérification des infos...


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

recoupe pas trop ! sinon, il va finir par être aussi bien monté que toi le clérical !!


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Recoupement des sources, vérification des infos...



Journaliste à la mord moi le n....
Tu veux que je te dise ? T'es qu'un suisse. Voilà.


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

"'tite b' !!" quoi !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Journaliste à la mord moi le n....



On ne peut rêver de meilleur compliment... 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te dise ? T'es qu'un suisse. Voilà.



 :love: 



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> recoupe pas trop ! sinon, il va finir par être aussi bien monté que toi le clérical !!



'foiré...  :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Il est pas mal, ce fil, hein ? Léger, spontané. Il est fin, il se mange sans faim. Comme ça, au premier abord, on si dit qu'il va être vérolé, puis non, c'est mignon tout plein. Les mecs font un concours de braguette, et les filles rigolent.
Elle est pas belle, la vie ! :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas mal, ce fil, hein ? Léger, spontané. Il est fin, il se mange sans faim. Comme ça, au premier abord, on si dit qu'il va être vérolé, puis non, c'est mignon tout plein. Les mecs font un concours de braguette, et les filles rigolent.
> Elle est pas belle, la vie ! :love: :love:



Ou un concours de baguette?  Vous me mettrez deux miches. 

c bolavie :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ou un concours de baguette?  Vous me mettrez deux miches.
> 
> c bolavie :love:



Deux miches ? 
Ah non, là, ça tient du handicap ! :rateau:


----------



## golf (30 Janvier 2005)

Qu'est ce qui se passe ce soir, y a pleine lune sur le Léman et sur le Languedoc


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

t'es accompagné rezbounet ?


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> t'es accompagné rezbounet ?




Tiens je me posais la même question


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> t'es accompagné rezbounet ?



Ah ouais, 10 et 3 ans.


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

dis donc toi !  

va te coucher ma belle 

et bisous partout hein !  :love:


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

keskivient faire là le chauve !


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

Vous m'aurez pas, j'ouvrirais pas ma fenêtre, il fait trop froid et je veux aller me pieuter !  Et pis ralenti comme je suis, je peux pas tenir plusieurs conversations en même temps !


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

bon je saigne du nez ! quelle horrreur !! même pas fin ma bière !! bises à madonna partout et bises à ton petit front mon rezbou !


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

bourres-y du coalgan, hein, hésite pas !


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Compte tenu de la saison, sous son jean sûrement en tous cas


Plus de questions ? 
Allez, la bise, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2005)

pas couché ?


----------

